# Buddy meets Bert



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy met Bert today an F2 cockapoo they had an hour of none stop play fighting (hence why pics are'nt that great i couldnt get them to stay still for one minute!)
This did Buddy the world of good showed him whos boss etc !


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Bert looks just like my Oakley... lovely pic... now play nicely boys xxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Fantastic!! I hope it helps with Buddy's behaviour


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Great pics! thanks for sharing


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

It looks like they had a lot of fun together


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Hope things are getting easier with Buddy - photos are great. Can't believe how big he is!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

What lovely photos Donna! Buddy's going to be a big boy isn't he? I think he'll challenge Rufus's height who is approx 20" to the shoulders. It's difficult measuring a dog who is desperate to play with the tape measure!! I think Rufus was just over a year before he stopped growing. Lots of play dates will do Buddy no end of good. 

Karen x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh, that'll tire him out, playful boy x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Fab pics Donna I know he is a little pickle but Buddy is a very handsome lad,and Bert(love that name) is gorgeous too,little bit of playing with his friend will do him a world of good,you may need to have Bert round on a daily basis


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

What a great day Buddy was knackered after Bert left and slept most of the afternoon so i escaped to the park with the kids for an hour YAY!!!

Must say Bert was as fast as a grey hound thats why Buddy was so tired he was trying to keep up with him,have made a play date once a week which i think will really help him ,were off to the park next week cant wait!


----------

